# Being the Mock Charlotte GM



## tahnyce1 (Jan 16, 2003)

In between classes at ECU I decided to make a mock franchise.

damn, this kinda took a minute, I looked at who I THINK will prolly be in the Expansion draft, free agents, and Charlotte's 2 draft picks... some might be a stretch

PG: Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) (Ex Draft) seems to be unanimous that he's gonna be unprotected... he's a top 15 PG tho!!!
SG: Quentin Richardson (Clippers) (Free Agent) Great prospect, doesn't wanna stay in LA cause his boy is gone and he isn't gettin any time anyway.
SF: Gerald Wallace (Kings) (Ex Draft) Kings have so many freakin ballers, Charlotte may just get a future all star here, YES!!!!
PF: Chris Bosh (Ga Tech) (4th pick 2004), could be a 1 and done deal but hopefully he sticks around 2. Future NBA top 10. Has a lotta Garnett in him, 6'10" plays inside and shoots 42% from 3pt-range
C: Nazi Mohammad/Theo Ratliff protectiing only 8 people, this probably leaves 1 of these guys SOL, or they'd have to get rid of Dion Glover or Dan Dickau, or Emmanuel Davis which wouldn't be bad either

Bench... this would take too long i'll do it later I gotta go to class anyway... HOLLA


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree with you, but the problem is salaries of the mentionned players...Is Stoudamire really worth his contract, and his attitude is really something you want to put in a new franchise with lots of losses in thier first year.

I really believe that a team full of Chris Gatling's, Anthony Peeler's and Jim Jackson's, and other traded guys, can make a good franchise.


----------



## tahnyce1 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey, add Jim Jackson, Chris Gatling, and a big man and a PG from Europe to that list and u got a mid-lottery team ... way better than your average expansion team


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Stoudamires contract will expire after '04/'05. The odds are he will not get close to his current salary, but if he could be resigned for 6-7 mil he would be a good PG for an expansion team. On top of that his contract expiring after the first season would be immediate cap relief to after a FA. Might be just what is needed there, a short term commitment to a good PG.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Damon is a likeable guy. Look at his days in TO, everyone loved him. Same could be said for a year or two here in Portland.

He is small(People can relate),quick(Exciting) and could be of some help to filling seats. 

Perfect guy to start your team with under limited circumstances.


----------

